# أسئلة (interview)لمهندس ميكانيكا قوى (تبريد وتكييف)



## م سامى زكى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

1- لماذا يجب أن يتحول الفريون لحالة البخار المحمص بمقدار 5 درجات قبل دخوله الضاغط ؟​ 2- وماذا يحدث لو دخل الفريون إلى الضاغط وهو فى حالة البخار المبتل ؟​ 3- وهل يمكن أن يقوم الضاغط بضغط موائع فى حالة سائلة ؟​ 4- لماذا يكون مبخر الثلاجة فى الأعلى ؟ ​ 5- ما هى درجة حرارة الإنسان الطبيعية ؟​ 6- كم (BTU) فى (TR) ؟​ 7- ما علاقة 86:CFM) بال (L/sec) ؟​8- ما علاقة (CFM) بال (Gallon/sec) ؟ 9- كيف أحصل على ماء بدرجة حرارة أقل من الصفر بدون تجمد ؟
10- ما هى 1:COP) وكيف يتم حسابها للتلاجة ؟
11- ما هو الجهاز الذى يقوم بقياس الرطوبة ؟ وما تكوينه ؟
12- كيف أزود مقدار الرطوبة فى الحجرة ؟وكيف أنزعها؟:63:


​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك
أين الإجابه النموذجيه؟!!!


----------



## م سامى زكى (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ج1 : حتى نضمن أن الفريون الذى يدخل كله إلى الضاغط فى حالة غازية وليس به أى سائل


----------



## غريش للتبريد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

3ج-لايمكن ضغط السوائل لانه غير مخصص لذلك
ج5-37 مئويه
ج9-باضافة الملح


----------



## al-saadi (30 ديسمبر 2010)

للأسف هذا حالنا نسأل الأسئلة اللي ما لها معنى 
كل الأجوبه موجوده في الكتب والشركات تحتاج مهندسين لديهم شخصيات متميزه والمعرفه تأتي في أقل من شهر والخبره تنبني مع الأيام والسنوات


----------



## م سامى زكى (2 يناير 2011)

*ج5 : (37.2 سليزيس)
ج6 : TR=12000 BTU
ج7 : For Air L/s *2.119= CFM 
For Water L/s*16.2 =GPM 
*


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (9 ديسمبر 2011)

عايز اقولك ان لما حد يسالك سوال التحويلات سيبه وقوم وما تكملش معاه او رد عليه وقله انا مهندس مش مؤرخ يعنى اختبر فهمى وليس حفظى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

1- توجد بعض الضواغط تتعامل مع وسائط التبريد السائلة مثل الفريون 11
2- يجب ان يكون الوسيط الداخل الي الكباسات غاز وليس بخار حتي لا تتلف بلوف السحب و الطرد و حتي لا يحدث نقر في بدن الاسطوانة وهذا لكل انواع الفريون عدا الفريون 11 
3-


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

1- توجد بعض الضواغط تتعامل مع وسائط التبريد السائلة مثل الفريون 11
2- يجب ان يكون الوسيط الداخل الي الكباسات غاز وليس بخار حتي لا تتلف بلوف السحب و الطرد و حتي لا يحدث نقر في بدن الاسطوانة وهذا لكل انواع الفريون عدا الفريون 11 
3-


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 ديسمبر 2011)

أسئلة حلوة حركت تفكيرنا
تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الموضوع ممتاز والله جزاك الله خيرا على فتحه

وللعلم لا يقبل اى مهندس ولو خبرة لعشرين عاما بدون امتحان نظرى تحريرى وذلك فى الشركات العملاقة

ولكن وارجو الا تتضايق منى

فهذه الاسئلة لحديثى التخرج اما الاسئلة القوية فتختلف حسب اختلاف الرتبة

فمثلا المهندس الحديث من 1-3 سنوات خبرة
والمهندس الاول من 5 الى 8 سنوات
والمهندس المشرف من 10 الى 12 سنة
وهكذا باختلاف التنظيم لكل شركة

وللاهمية فحل جميع المشاكل التى يمكن ان تحدث وكذلك انشلء اى تصميم معقد لا يتم الا باستخدام الاساسيات مثل قوانين انتقال الحرارة وقوانين الموائع والثيرموديناميكا


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (11 ديسمبر 2011)

واليك بعض الاسئلة الهامة

1- لماذا يركب محبس اتزان على خط التحويل لوحدات مناولة الهواء فى نظام tnree way valve and constant speed
2- ما هو ال decoupler وما وظيفته؟
3- ما هى درجة حرارة سطح التبريد الفعال effective surface temperature tes
4- ما هو الفرق بين two pipe system and four pipe system


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (11 ديسمبر 2011)

and the following important questions
1- what is the WBT
2- what is the RSHF and GSHF
3- write down a control argument for controlling a room temperature within 76 F when the system is DX or chilled water
4- deduce an experision for EER
what is the difference between EER and SEER
5- which type of fan suitable for stairs pressurization and why?
6- what are the IGV for large cfm fan
7- the best methode to control the


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (11 ديسمبر 2011)

and the following important questions
1- what is the WBT
2- what is the RSHF and GSHF
3- write down a control argument for controlling a room temperature within 76 F when the system is DX or chilled water
4- deduce an experision for EER
what is the difference between EER and SEER
5- which type of fan suitable for stairs pressurization and why?
6- what are the IGV for large cfm fan
7- the best methode to control the


----------



## ml1988ml (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## صلاح عبد البديع (18 مارس 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## drmady (19 مارس 2012)

بشكر اخويا احمد عز العرب على رده الجامد ، بس فيه اسئلة كويسة تحتاج لرد


----------



## nofal (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## drmady (20 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## قاسم رياض (20 مارس 2012)

*طب فين اجابة هذه الاسئلة لو سمحت*


----------



## mustafatel (20 مارس 2012)

Mahmoud Kassem قال:


> and the following important questions
> 1- what is the WBT
> 2- what is the RSHF and GSHF
> 3- write down a control argument for controlling a room temperature within 76 F when the system is DX or chilled water
> ...



Thank you very much for the very hard questions, I found some answers, but I need the Answers for the rest, I need #1, #5, and #6


----------



## ابو فهدودى (23 مارس 2012)

اعتقد تقصد درجه حراره التى يشعر عندها الانسان بالراحه وليست درجه حراره جسم الانسان.


----------



## elfawal10 (23 مارس 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> 1- توجد بعض الضواغط تتعامل مع وسائط التبريد السائلة مثل الفريون 11
> 2- يجب ان يكون الوسيط الداخل الي الكباسات غاز وليس بخار حتي لا تتلف بلوف السحب و الطرد و حتي لا يحدث نقر في بدن الاسطوانة وهذا لكل انواع الفريون عدا الفريون 11
> 3-



يا باشمهندس لايمكن ان يصل بخار او سائل للضاغط اثناء عملة لأن درجة حرارة الضاغط تحولة فورا لغاز ولذلك فعند وجود شحنة زائدة نجدها تشمع الي بداية الضاغط فقط ثم تتحول فورا الي غاز------------- وهناك فريونات 400 وكلها تشحن سائل ولكن ليس من خلال الضاغط


----------



## mechanic power (24 مارس 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## drmady (24 مارس 2012)

فين الاسئلة ياجماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (24 مارس 2012)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- لماذا يجب أن يتحول الفريون لحالة البخار المحمص بمقدار 5 درجات قبل دخوله الضاغط ؟
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لضمان دخول الضاعط بخار وليس سائل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2- وماذا يحدث لو دخل الفريون إلى الضاغط وهو فى حالة البخار المبتل ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
لا يستطيع الضاغط ضغطه الى الضغط المطلوب ولان الضاغط لم ييصمم لضغط سوائل 

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- وهل يمكن أن يقوم الضاغط بضغط موائع فى حالة سائلة ؟
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]4- لماذا يكون مبخر الثلاجة فى الأعلى ؟ 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المبخر هو الذى يقوم بامتصاص الحراره من داخل الثلاجه ونظرا لان الهواء الساخن يصعد الى اعلى والهواء البارد ينزل لاسفل فمن الطبيعى وضعه اعلى يبرد الهةاؤ وبواسطه البونسى فورس ينزل وهكذا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------



## sir_nour (27 مارس 2012)

ج1 : وذالك لضمان دخول وسيط التبر على شكل بخار للضاغط 
ج2:اعتقد ان وزنه هيكون اكبر وبالتالى هذا حمل على الضاغط 
ج3: لا طبعا لان الضاغط يقوم بضغط العازات والابخره فقط انما المضخات قادره على رفع ضغط السوائل وليس ضغطها لان السوائل غير قابله للانضغاط ولكنها قابله لزياده الضغط
ج4: لان داخل حيز المبخر الهواء السخن كثافته ووزنه اقل وبالتالى هيرتفع لاعلى فهيلاقى سطح بارد هيفقد حراره اذا المبخر يكون اعلى 
ج5: 37 درجه مؤيه
ج10: cop وا معامل الاداء ويتم حسابه من ناتج قسمه التاثير التبريدى على الشغل المبذول
حيث WD=h2-h1 , Re=h1-h4
Cop= Re/Wd
حيث h1 انثالبى مخرج المبخر و h2انثالبي مخرج الضاغط و ا4 انثالبي مدخل المبخر و wdالشغل المبذول و ال reالتاثير التبريدى و ال cop معامل الاداء
ج11: فيه اكتر من طريقه لقياس الرطوبه النسبيه 
1: الهيجرومتر وينقسم الى نوعين 
أ: الهيجرومتر الكيميائي وهوا جهاز به انابيب تحتوى على ماده مجففه تقوم بامتاصاص بخار المء المار فى الهواء على الهيجرومتر وبوزن الانابيب قبل وبعد القياس يتم معرفه مقدار الرطوبه الممتصه وانزعها بالعكس
ب: الهيجرومتر ذو الشعر وافضل شرح ليه هوا ان شعر الانسان اكثر تاثرا بالرطوبه حيث تعمل تغير الرطوبه على اطاله وتقصير الشعر 
2: ممكن عن طريق ترمومترين واحد جاف وواحد رطب ونقيس درجه الحراره الجافه ودرجه الحراره الرطبه ومن الخريطه السيكروميتريه يتم تحديد الرطوبه النسبيه 
ج12: اقدر ازوط الرطوبه فى الغرفه بطرقتين اولا فى الصيف عن طريق الترطيب الاديباتيكى (تبريد بالتبخير) وهنا الانثالبي بيكون ثابت 
وفى الشتاء ممكن ازود الرطوبه عن طريف ترطيب ببخار ماء ساخن (عمليه تسخين وترطيب) 
(اسف لقله معلوماتى لانى لسه طالب فى معهد فنى صناعى مش مهندس )


----------



## أيمن السيد جوده (10 أبريل 2012)

*اين الإجابات؟*



Mahmoud Kassem قال:


> واليك بعض الاسئلة الهامة
> 
> 1- لماذا يركب محبس اتزان على خط التحويل لوحدات مناولة الهواء فى نظام tnree way valve and constant speed
> 2- ما هو ال decoupler وما وظيفته؟
> ...


اين الإجابات؟


----------

